# Happy birthday, Adolf Hitler! Boy with nazi leader's name denied ShopRite cake



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

> Happy birthday, Adolf Hitler! Boy with nazi leader's name denied ShopRite cake
> 
> Adolf Hitler's alive and in New Jersey
> 
> ...



Source: 

. 

I feel bad for this kid. He's gonna be bullied if he ever goes to a public school. He might need a name change if he wants to get a job or career anywhere...


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 16, 2008)

I honestly don't know what to say about this...


----------



## ninjaq (Dec 16, 2008)

Purgatory said:


> I honestly don't know what to say about this...


Um...the father is an idiot?

wtf "Aryan Nation"?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

This is kid may be scared for life...from just his *name*.


----------



## emROARS (Dec 16, 2008)

What the fuck were the parents thinking?


----------



## martryn (Dec 16, 2008)

This is hilarious!  I'm gonna try and name one of my sons Heinrich Himmler Heintz.  I think it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 16, 2008)

Thats kinda messed up, no reason to deny the poor kid a cake bacause his dad is an asshole.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

> This is hilarious! I'm gonna try and name one of my sons Heinrich Himmler Heintz. I think it has a nice ring to it.



His nickname will be *TRIPLE H*.


----------



## Sawako (Dec 16, 2008)

Who the hell names their kids after one of the most hated people on this planet?


----------



## Draffut (Dec 16, 2008)

Ryoko said:


> Who the hell names their kids after one of the most hated people on this planet?



Somone who denies the holocaust even happened.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

> Someone give him a history book.



Yup...exactly what the guy needs.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor kid...


----------



## Baki (Dec 16, 2008)

I would SOOO change my name the second I could.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

Baki said:


> I would SOOO change my name the second I could.



He should change it to Ghandi!!!


----------



## Doc. Q (Dec 16, 2008)

This reminds me of a guy who worked in my towns walmart.

His name was adolf hipler.


----------



## Fran (Dec 16, 2008)

He-who-must-not-be-named. Was named


----------



## Chee (Dec 16, 2008)

Just like the word "fuck" or "bitch" or "^ (use bro)" is offensive. It's the meaning behind it. Like how banana means banana, it's the same exact thing for offensive words.

Same thing with Adolf Hitler. The meaning behind that name makes it offensive.

Basically: The father is a dumbass. Make your own damn cake and stop whining about your problems. You chose the name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2008)

What a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> He-who-must-not-be-named. Was named



Im not gonna lie, this made me giggle a little.


----------



## Payapaya (Dec 16, 2008)

I wonder how the father could not have seen that coming.


----------



## Vom Osten (Dec 16, 2008)

Talk about a faux pas

Not to mention that Nazi's are inherintly racist.


----------



## Amaretti (Dec 16, 2008)

Nazi loving family wonders why no one likes them. Hmm. 

Shoprite's probably owned by Jews who are still butthurt over that genocide thing.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2008)

I have long held the belief that choosing a name for your child is a huge responsibility, because what you choose for your kid can effect their social interactions with kids in school, how teachers perceive and interact with them, and whether or not they get a job.


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 16, 2008)

_ this is one of the funniest things i have seen today :rofl _


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a name? What did he expect?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 16, 2008)

I actually don't mind that his name is hitler but denying the kid is a bit harsh.


----------



## Anemone (Dec 16, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> I wonder how the father could not have seen that coming.



I'm sure they did see it coming. I'm sure these idiots did this crap for the attention.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 16, 2008)

What the hell were they thinking?


----------



## Amaretti (Dec 16, 2008)

Disko said:


> What the hell were they thinking?



"Nazis are awesome."


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

I saw the picture of the father...he looks like  trailer park trash.

It's one the website page.


----------



## Hana (Dec 16, 2008)

This was an obvious ploy for attention. Use small child and name the kid Hitler. Deny the child cake and hope people will pity you and your cause.

Make your own damn cake.


----------



## limatt (Dec 16, 2008)

What's in a name? A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet. So give the kid a cake and punch the dad in the face.


----------



## Altron (Dec 16, 2008)

> The parents insist they are not racist, although they don't believe in mingling the races.



...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh, fuck, those poor kids...
They're going to be freaks when they grow up...


----------



## Altron (Dec 16, 2008)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Oh, fuck, those poor kids...
> They're going to be freaks when they grow up...



If those kids lived where i live right now they would get jumped or killed


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

Altron said:


> If those kids lived where i live right now they would get jumped or killed



This kid will have to keep his name a secret if he wants to live comfortably in a metro area.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2008)

ninjaq said:


> Um...the father is an idiot?
> 
> wtf "Aryan Nation"?



Educate yourself..they're one of the fastest growing gangs in America. A sort of new wave, more militant branch of Neo Nazis. Many are skinheads with multiple body tattoos.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel so sorry for that kid. He's gonna have a shitty time in life. Oh well, at least he has the option of getting a name change once he leaves his parents house. if they don't brainwash him too much anyways.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:


> I feel so sorry for that kid. He's gonna have a shitty time in life. Oh well, at least he has the option of getting a name change once he leaves his parents house. if they don't brainwash him too much anyways.



The fuckhead father will definitely brainwash him, unfortunately.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2008)

Chee said:


> Just like the word "fuck" or "bitch" or "^ (use bro)" is offensive. It's the meaning behind it. *Like how banana means banana, it's the same exact thing for offensive words.*
> 
> Same thing with Adolf Hitler. The meaning behind that name makes it offensive.
> 
> Basically: The father is a dumbass. Make your own damn cake and stop whining about your problems. You chose the name.



I agree and I like that analogy!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Dec 16, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> The fuckhead father will definitely brainwash him, unfortunately.



not neccessarily, my dad tried to brainwash me into believing that only white people were good when i was really little cause he saw me playing with a couple of my black friends from school. i ignored him. anyways it's mean to deny the kid a birthday cake, its not the kid's fault that he was named after adolph hitler.


----------



## C-Moon (Dec 16, 2008)

The father is an out and proud dumbass.


----------



## chaosakita (Dec 16, 2008)

What awful parents.


----------



## Zapdos (Dec 16, 2008)

> How can a name be offensive?"


I think using a name belonging to someone who lead a party into systematically killing around 12 million people can be considered a bit offensive.

What I find funny is how he acts as if he has done nothing out of the ordinary and denies he isn't racist. Gotta love Neo Nazis and racist dumb asses.

And I thought I had it bad being born the same day as Hitler. xD


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 16, 2008)

Jagon Fox said:
			
		

> not neccessarily, my dad tried to brainwash me into believing that only white people were good when i was really little cause he saw me playing with a couple of my black friends from school. i ignored him. anyways it's mean to deny the kid a birthday cake, its not the kid's fault that he was named after adolph hitler.



I guess I should rephrase my statement to "he'll try to brainwash him", whether he's successful or not, it's all circumstantial.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 16, 2008)

...Oh man, that poor kid. I don't think it is right that the kid didn't get the cake just because the parent's decision though. I laughed a lot harder about the JoyceLynn Aryan Nation name though, wtf.


----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Source:
> 
> .
> 
> I feel bad for this kid. He's gonna be bullied if he ever goes to a public school. He might need a name change if he wants to get a job or career anywhere...


Give the child a goddamn cake. Even though I honestly don't like it, they're not being overtly offensive with it. Hell these people sound less racist than Diamed.

LOL.


----------



## Moonshine (Dec 16, 2008)

I feel sorry for that kid. Stupid father


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 16, 2008)

Using your own child to make a political statement is fail beyond words.


----------



## Koi (Dec 16, 2008)

martryn said:


> This is hilarious!  I'm gonna try and name one of my sons Heinrich Himmler Heintz.  I think it has a nice ring to it.



Nice!   I've always loved the name Eva, but Braun isn't very.. girly.  Ah, well.

Okay for serious I do like the name Eva but someone needs to beat the shit out of the parents with a leather-bound history book.  What motherfuckers.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor kid to have such dumbass parents.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Dec 17, 2008)

Why the hell are they even allowed to name their kid adolf hitler?


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why the hell are they even allowed to name their kid adolf hitler?



Well, I don't think names can be banned. Though, the people in the hospital who oversaw the birth certificate of the baby should've recommended this super douche not name his son that. Oh well.


----------



## Koi (Dec 17, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Why the hell are they even allowed to name their kid adolf hitler?



I was wondering the same thing, lol.  Adolf alone is a perfectly fine name, but Hitler?  Come _on,_ there's just no way to escape the stigma that way.

A lot of other countries have lists of approved names.  I think we need one of those in the US.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 17, 2008)

what do you see to people like that..


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 17, 2008)

Koro said:


> What the fuck were the parents thinking?



They either WEREN'T thinking, or......nah, they just weren't thinking 

He's confused of the reactions of other people upon hearing his child's name?

           Apparently history wasn' a part of his school's curriculum 

I feel bad for the kid, even though other children his age have no idea who Adolf Hitler was, when he gets older, he's more than likely to be shunned...=/

Poor kid, dumbass father...hrmm, I believe I've heard this theme before


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Dec 17, 2008)

Kids, this is why you want to _avoid_ doing things for the lulz.


----------



## Legendary_Toad_Sage (Dec 17, 2008)

Without even reading the whole article, I bet that particular bakery is owned by a Jewish family.... For him to down play his lifestyle with such arrogance is what scares me about some white people. That's like naming your kid Satan or Lucifer..... What a tragedy.


----------



## Jello Biafra (Dec 17, 2008)

He'll probably go as "Dolph" for the rest of his life.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2008)

> Adolf has two sisters, JoyceLynn Aryan Nation and Honszlynn Hinler Jeannie. The latter, just eight months old, was named for Nazi leader Heinrich Himmler.



OMG, what a troll.

No, a whole family of them.


----------



## MastaFencer (Dec 17, 2008)

It makes me feel bad about my heritage with ass***** like this.

But if your not German be HAPPY, because My father was born in northern Germany, and because of this I have golden brown body hair like Chewy all over my hot and smexy body. I just feel like  am in the minority because of my pure white skin, golden brown hair, and teal blue eyes with a yellow ring in the center. .


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Well those kids are going to have a fun time in school...I mean in KINDERGARTEN!!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2008)

As a friend inquired, you have to wonder, "what are these people trying to accomplish?" 

The way I figure it, they're making a point. A statement, if you will.

Point and statement: We are idiots. You should persecute our helpless son so that we can continue to get attention and prove that we are idiots.

Sidenote: I'd have made the cake for the kid. With chocolate icing and chocolate cake. Or yellow cake with chocolate frosting. Or a multi-hued layer cake with rainbows candles and such. 

Also, I really can't decide whether it would be better for this kid to be public schooled and martyred or home-schooled/sent to publicly-disavow-you're-a-Nazi-while-being-a-Nazi camp.


----------



## Munak (Dec 17, 2008)

The parents denied the holocaust, the cake people denied them frosting.

I think that's a fair trade.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

It's obvious they are just making a Neo-Nazi and hateful statement though.

If this were Germany they would have been arrested already for it.


----------



## Kri (Dec 17, 2008)

I never understood the 'history book' argument. Does anyone honestly think that someone who has convinced themselves into and through their adulthood that the Holocaust didn't exist could read a few pages about it and one-eighty with "Welp, I guess that's that."

He needs nothing short of the cool embrace of death. Not hastily though, whenever he's ready for it. I'm not a Nazi.





LouDAgreat said:


> Well, I don't think names can be banned.


There's a pretty decent list of banned names, which is why we don't have people running around named Fuckstick McTwat... which, were it not to be denied as a name for the child, would probably not make it past the bakery either.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, if the kid wants to be a biker, a criminal or a lawyer he's already got the perfect name for it.

That said, I would have let them have the cake.

If people are hippies and give their kids outrageous names who am I to punish the son for the sins of the father?


----------



## galliam (Dec 17, 2008)

Let's get this kid a Christmas present since he's going to be hated on all of his life for something avoidable yet still out of his control.


----------



## Munak (Dec 17, 2008)

A dradel, perhaps?


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol .

The parents actually had the nerve to name their kid after a retarded man who dreamt only of world domination .


----------



## Karsh (Dec 17, 2008)

Omg this is one of the sillyest situation situations ever 

​
For one, it's silly to hate on someone for a name they share with someone else.
It's just ridiculous to have denied him anything in such a manner.

Though, facing the reality of human sillyness to these things, how could his parents ever think of naming their kid something like that?! What were they on xD

Ovarall this kid deserves two cakes.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2008)

> A dradel, perhaps?


Sending a dreidel would be a rather subtle barb. Why not send them a rampaging golem instead?


----------



## Aokiji (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol at you guys blaming the father instead of the shop people.


----------



## shizuru (Dec 17, 2008)

wait what?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2008)

That's worse than the guy who tried to name his daughter after McCain and Palin.

That kid is pretty much guaranteed a harsh life.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 17, 2008)

> That kid is pretty much guaranteed a harsh life.


You assume too little.


----------



## Retaliate (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Source:
> 
> .
> 
> I feel bad for this kid. He's gonna be bullied if he ever goes to a public school. He might need a name change if he wants to get a job or career anywhere...



. How do the parents not understand what they are doing to their child? He needs a name change.


----------



## GrimaH (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd laugh if he became a humanist or a politician.
Or both.
Adolf Hitler, humanist Democrat


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

> There's a pretty decent list of banned names, which is why we don't have people running around named Fuckstick McTwat... which, were it not to be denied as a name for the child, would probably not make it past the bakery either.



But what sane parent would name their child that? If the parent ever does name their child "Fuckstick McTwat", or Adolph Hitler, then you know that the parent is clueless or is trying to send some political/social message at the child's expense.


----------



## ButtholeSurfer (Dec 17, 2008)

If ever I hated my kid enough I'd name him Hitler. I'd save so much money.

Though if I Like my kid I'll name him Magnum P.I.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> This is kid may be scared for life...from just his *name*.



not if they his Brain a good scrubing


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Dec 17, 2008)

Well thought it might be a bad decision by the father, I really don't think that this'll be a great problem, people are mature enough I guess.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

With a name like that he might never get a visa to go to Germany.


----------



## Quagles (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor guy's childhood is gonna be destroyed because of his retarded parents. They never even gave him a chance, with a name like that once history lessons start he's gonna be going through some rash changes.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Quagles said:


> Poor guy's childhood is gonna be destroyed because of his retarded parents. They never even gave him a chance, with a name like that once history lessons start he's gonna be going through some rash changes.



Can you expect anything else from a bunch of dumb hicks?

I mean seriously, naming their kids such hateful names to prove a point.


----------



## NaruTayu forever (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch! Mucho falle!

but srsly, poor, poor kid. Damm bastard of a dad probably don't even know what the swastika means.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

NaruTayu forever said:


> Ouch! Mucho falle!
> 
> but srsly, poor, poor kid. Damm bastard of a dad probably don't even know what the swastika means.



He knows what it means in the context of the Nazis and I guess that is all that matters to him.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 17, 2008)

> "They're just names, you know," father Heath Campbell told the Easton Express-Times. "Yeah, they (the Nazis) were bad people back then. But my kids are little. They're not going to grow up like that."



Wow, what an idiot, and I'm just being nice. Now come on, you name your child after one of the most gruesome and delusional figures in history and expect a generation not to long from that of Hitler's to just ignore that? Parents can be extremely powerful sometimes. I wonder if they have any idea that this child will probably grow up as a dark minded individual as the result of being scrutinized by his pairs.


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 17, 2008)

... I wonder if this could be construed as child abuse? The parents *have* to know what kind of shit he's going to get throughout his entire life because of his name. Poor kid.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Wow, what an idiot, and I'm just being nice. Now come on, you name your child after one of the most gruesome and delusional figures in history and expect a generation not to long from that of Hitler's to just ignore that? Parents can be extremely powerful sometimes. I wonder if they have any idea that this child will probably grow up as a dark minded individual as the result of being scrutinized by his pairs.



He liked to rationalize it with that little piece of eloquence. Not that it necessarily helped much.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 17, 2008)

I think this is both funny and sad...but I think the store could have at least done it....now they apparently wanted a swastika drawn one time...its like what the fuck? Don't you know who lost the war and killed millions of innocent people?


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2008)

The parents are morons...there's nothing else to it.  When you wear Nazi boots during the some celebration for the kid then you're a Nazi.  Stop denying you twats.  You should also know if you were raised to avoid other races then maybe you'd not name your kids the very thing you said you wanted to avoid.

Please somebody purge idiots like them...please!!


----------



## russ869 (Dec 17, 2008)

I can understand Nazism, but why do people deny the holocaust occured?  It seems kind of hypocritical.  

Just because Hitler deserves all the hate he receives doesn't mean people's hate for him actually does any good.  The holocaust victims' mantra of "Never Again" sounds strangely similar to the 9/11 victims' mantra of "NEVAR FOGET!"  Do we really want to never forget?  Do we want our great-grandchildren's children to be clinging to their hatred of a man they never met for killing people who no one's alive to remember?  I don't.  I'm not saying we should forget immediately; it's just forever is a long time.

Actually, naming your child after Hitler is cool in my book.  We need to get over the stigma surround Hitler.  I can understand if they originally wouldn't just make a cake that said "Happy Birthday Adolf Hitler" but once they found out it was his real name, they really have no excuse.  It's discrimination.  And discrimination based on someone's legitimate, real name is just as wrong as any other kind.

And just so I don't forget to ask, what the hell is a ShopRite?!


----------



## Sefarian (Dec 17, 2008)

russ869 said:


> I can understand Nazism, but why do people deny the holocaust occured?  It seems kind of hypocritical.
> 
> Just because Hitler deserves all the hate he receives doesn't mean people's hate for him actually does any good.  The holocaust victims' mantra of "Never Again" sounds strangely similar to the 9/11 victims' mantra of "NEVAR FOGET!"  Do we really want to never forget?  Do we want our great-grandchildren's children to be clinging to their hatred of a man they never met for killing people who no one's alive to remember?  I don't.  I'm not saying we should forget immediately; it's just forever is a long time.
> 
> ...



I think you're missing the real point of "Never Forget" or "Never Again". The point is to remember history and the lessons it's taught, and do everything possible to make sure such a tragedy isn't allowed to repeat itself. It isn't _supposed_ to mean you cling to old hatreds and traditions of violence. Though all too often people seem to forget that and take things too far. 

And of course it's discrimination, but that's just an unfortunate fact of the human condition. People discriminate against things they don't like or don't understand, people don't understand things and dislike things because they're ignorant and we have preference. Simply put, it's something as a species that we're not advanced/progressed/perfect/whatever other word you'd like to use to reflect that we're not civilized enough yet to overcome this part of our own nature. I feel for the kid, but let's not be naive here. 

If anything I just hope he's not so scarred by the time he's old enough to legally change his name or something that he's not a complete wackjob.


----------



## Rei (Dec 17, 2008)

My radio station was talking about this yesterday. 

That kid...I feel bad for him.


----------



## Xion (Dec 17, 2008)

Well at least the name calling won't be so bad compared to someone like I.R. Weiner.


----------



## MastaFencer (Dec 17, 2008)

Xion said:


> Well at least the name calling won't be so bad compared to someone like I.R. Weiner.



Truly Epic Lolz


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Dec 17, 2008)

Poor kid!


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow sucks for this kid. His only consolation is to have a name change. Sucks for him that his dad's a racist Holocaust denier. =/


----------



## Gecka (Dec 17, 2008)

Right to deny orders is in fact the shops.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2008)

Aokiji said:


> Lol at you guys blaming the father instead of the shop people.



The shop people didn't name him. Besides, they did the smart thing by refusing service to the family, it'd be bad publicity and ultimately bad for business.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 17, 2008)

In a way the father is right. It is just a name albeit a controversial one and that's only due to one guy. Due to Nazi's, the 1000s year old swastika can't be used without some people associating it to the hate. I personally have no problems with the kid's name just as long as he doesn't decide to mimic the person he is named after. However, the father is still foolish with his holocaust denials and segregationist outlook.

And the kid unfortunately is going to suffer because of idiots that aren't going to see beyond his name.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonder what the mom was thinking letting the dad name their son that.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Wonder what the mom was thinking letting the dad name their son that.



Probably the same thing as the dad.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Probably the same thing as the dad.



"Sir my message is simple.  ^ (use bro), Jews, Mexicans, homosexuals, A-rabs, and all diff'rent kinds a chinks stink...and I hate 'em!"


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Probably the same thing as the dad.



Lol racist bitches!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 17, 2008)

WalkingMaelstrom said:


> "Sir my message is simple.  ^ (use bro), Jews, Mexicans, homosexuals, A-rabs, and all diff'rent kinds a chinks stink...and I hate 'em!"



GIT 'ER DUN!!!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2008)

This could be the turning point of his life. I won't be surprised at all if the kid grows up to become the second Hitler because he was refused a cake when he was a child. Then we will have his parents to blame for being such a big attentionwhore and their kids have to suffer for it.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Lol racist bitches!



There was a picture of the two of them in the New York Daily News...To me, they look like real, high-grade, unrepentant, trailer park trash.


----------



## Mintaka (Dec 17, 2008)

Seto Kaiba said:


> GIT 'ER DUN!!!


HEY U MOTERFUKER WUT U GIT GAINST WHITE POWAH!?!?!?!?  U ON O DEM ATIEST LIBRELZ!!?!?!?
R.....oh wait rednecks don't use the internets....


MY BAD!


----------



## FunkyPlatypus (Dec 17, 2008)

_"The parents insist they are not racist, although they don't believe in mingling the races.

And Heath Campbell claims he doesn't understand why people are shocked when they hear his son's full name."_

Wow that's both tolerant AND intelligent!!![/SARCASM]


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> There was a picture of the two of them in the New York Daily News...To me, they look like real, high-grade, unrepentant, trailer park trash.



Lol, rednecks. I thought people were moving past that stage.


----------



## Mael (Dec 17, 2008)

Way to go PA.  Flexing some boondock muscle are we?



Tokoyami said:


> HEY U MOTERFUKER WUT U GIT GAINST WHITE POWAH!?!?!?!?  U ON O DEM ATIEST LIBRELZ!!?!?!?
> R.....oh wait rednecks don't use the internets....
> 
> 
> MY BAD!



Yeah it is your bad.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 17, 2008)

Just a bunch of idiot rednecks seeking attention.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> Lol, rednecks. I thought people were moving past that stage.



Apparently, there are some that still find that lifestyle appealing.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 17, 2008)

I feel bad for that kid. It's a 3 year old kid and the kid did nothing wrong. Also, even though the kid has the same name as Hitler....HE IS NOT THE SAME FREAKING PERSON.

Give him the cake already!

(And the real Hitler's birthday was April 20 for the record).

Anyway, I feel bad for that kid having parents like that too. I hope the kid doesn't grow up to be racist but he probably will.  I just hope that the kid sees the light and goes a different direction. He can change his name when he gets older too.

By the way, I know that in some places it's actually against the law to name your kid after Hitler.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Apparently, there are some that still find that lifestyle appealing.



 
That's a damn shame. Here's to hoping they all shoot each other of existence =D.


----------



## Ryoshi (Dec 17, 2008)

The parents were idiots.

The dad looked like a fucking racist.

I wish god would give more people some common sense or brain cells.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 17, 2008)

ZeroBlack said:


> That's a damn shame. Here's to hoping they all shoot each other of existence =D.



Right with ya dude. .  Hopefully the voluntarily weed themselves out of society, by reading books or going to narutoforums.


----------



## ZeroBlack (Dec 17, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Right with ya dude. .  Hopefully the voluntarily weed themselves out of society, by reading books or going to narutoforums.



Ahahaha. they can read? That's a first.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

now that father really loves his children, he loves them so much that he named them after Nazi bastards and will forever suffer shame-by-association


----------



## LouDAgreat (Dec 18, 2008)

Perhaps, with enough people, we could encourage the father to change his name.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

LouDAgreat said:


> Perhaps, with enough people, we could encourage the father to change his name.



hopefully, but i dont think that wacko will change his decision


----------



## Vanity (Dec 18, 2008)

dummy plug said:


> now that father really loves his children, he loves them so much that he named them after Nazi bastards and will forever suffer shame-by-association



In order to prevent parents from being able to do that they have to make those names illegal. I know that it's illegal to name your kids such names in some places.

The poor kid is probably going to get beat up in school more than the average kid because of his name. As a result, the kid is probably not going to have a very nice childhood and that could cause the kid to actually turn out really bad.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> In order to prevent parents from being able to do that they have to make those names illegal. I know that it's illegal to name your kids such names in some places.
> 
> The poor kid is probably going to get beat up in school more than the average kid because of his name. As a result, the kid is probably not going to have a very nice childhood and that could cause the kid to actually turn out really bad.



yeah, especially Hitler's war victims, theyre gonna pile on him...oh the poor kid!


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Dec 18, 2008)

The poorboy


----------



## Vanity (Dec 18, 2008)

dummy plug said:


> yeah, especially Hitler's war victims, theyre gonna pile on him...oh the poor kid!



Yeah it's already bad enough just being German at times. I feel like almost every German person has been called a Nazi at some point in their life.  I'm not German(Dutch though, which is close and sometimes people think my last name is German). I don't tend to have a problem though but I have a friend who is German and she just so happens to have the same last name as one of Hitler's top guys.

Sometimes I really do think people need to move on a bit honestly. It was a horrible thing that happened but it happened a long time ago and hardly anyone that is still alive right now was involved in it.

If Hitler had had a kid.....even if that kid turned out to be like the nicest person in the whole freaking world....I bet that person would get a ton of crap. -_-


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it's already bad enough just being German at times. I feel like almost every German person has been called a Nazi at some point in their life.  I'm not German(Dutch though, which is close and sometimes people think my last name is German). I don't tend to have a problem though but I have a friend who is German and she just so happens to have the same last name as one of Hitler's top guys.
> 
> Sometimes I really do think people need to move on a bit honestly. It was a horrible thing that happened but it happened a long time ago and hardly anyone that is still alive right now was involved in it.
> 
> If Hitler had had a kid.....even if that kid turned out to be like the nicest person in the whole freaking world....I bet that person would get a ton of crap. -_-



oh i know how you feel...hitler gives the German people a bad vibe 

good thing he lost a testicle during the Battle of the Sommes, otherwise his lineage will continue


----------

